# new vid review



## simcafe (Jun 15, 2015)

In the link below. Was tricky to edit this time with all the feedback, but hopefully captured enough.






Again, always welcome feedback.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Tim Wendelboe, who knows a thing or two about coffee, says that you can often pick out more tasting notes from espresso as it cools. One of his periscope videos showed him drinking espresso from a flat white cup which he actually prefers to an espresso cup.

I've also read it's recommended to stir an espresso prior to drinking it.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well pulled espresso gets better as it cools - give it a good old stir

Get your fingers off the coffee, you're introducing inconsistency


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

A couple of vertical taps on your portafilter stand to settle the coffee grounds followed by a tamp is what I do. Have never done that, using a finger to level the mound, malarkey!


----------



## simcafe (Jun 15, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Have never done that, using a finger to level the mound, malarkey!


*noted* and will adjust.

Re. the stir... it was stirred around, it's just not in the video. Interesting though about leaving it for a while as I've heard the contrary.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Here's Tim Wendelbroe's Espresso Q & A:






At least a few interesting points mentioned that are worth investigating.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

simcafe said:


> *noted* and will adjust.
> 
> Re. the stir... it was stirred around, it's just not in the video. Interesting though about leaving it for a while as I've heard the contrary.


Try it yourself :

Pull two singles : drink one immediately without stirring (yuck hot crema) drink the other 3 mins later and give it a good stir.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Depends if you pouring into scolding hot preheated cups too


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok so how about keeping you clip middle ground . All the weight of dose and extraction stuff put in the description for those that wanna know .... Then the vid can be just about taste of coffee and service from where you bought ... Keep it down in length . Perhaps under 5 minutes might be more accesible for non geeks for example .


----------



## simcafe (Jun 15, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Keep it down in length . Perhaps under 5 minutes might be more accesible for non geeks for example .


for sure. this is a one off to demo how I make the coffee so people can see the process (Finger malarkey to one side ;-) ). 10min vids are for vloggers and family moments. I will be reverting back to the previous length (give or take). Otherwise I'll spend more time editing rather than video-ing.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I found the level and choice of the music was a bit distracting. At times I thought there were two different pieces of music running or your phone was ringing.

Agree with Boots re the length,,,,

maybe you could show the brew ratios \ basket size etc flash it up on the screen, instead of narrated, as you show the pour.


----------



## simcafe (Jun 15, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I found the level and choice of the music was a bit distracting. At times I thought there were two different pieces of music running or your phone was ringing.
> 
> Agree with Boots re the length,,,,
> 
> maybe you could show the brew ratios \ basket size etc flash it up on the screen, instead of narrated, as you show the pour.


*hands up* there was music playing in the background whilst pouring the coffee (no phones ringing) plus music on the video. A minor adjustment which can be made







...

re. the ratios, size etc... I'll make reference to it next time as this video is a one off in terms of length and content... I'll even stick them in the description below (the video on youtube).


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for fessing up re the music. I started to think "music now days" and shock my head


----------



## simcafe (Jun 15, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Thanks for fessing up re the music. I started to think "music now days" and shock my head


ha ha.... the music is from SoundCloud which is mostly made up of new bands, etc... I can use the music without worrying about copy write, plus it supports them.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

at 9.30 ish seconds in there's mention of a grinder coming out that is a collaboration between rocket and eureka.

Has anyone got any information on this ? I cant find anything


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rebadged as opposed to colaboration

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rocket-faustino-grinder-matt-black.html


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

so that grinder has been around for a while already but in another guise.

Just made me think there was a new grinder coming out.

Cheers Boots


----------



## simcafe (Jun 15, 2015)

New vid. I won't keep creating new threads.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@garydyke1 - opinions on the coffee reviewed above


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Just found my notes for the Finca Argentina - it was a forgiving chocolatey bean - if your tasting earthyness - i would suggest thats a function of extraction not how the coffee tastes

"Ok Just zoomed through my bag of EL Sal Finca Argentina - what a super tasty coffee. Chocolate sweetness all the way a lovely juicyness to it . In Milk it just a lovely sweet chocolate finish and as brewed again sweet and a delight . Super easy to work with , " forgiving " and a crowd pleaser . Not a hint of roast in its body - just well developed

I've included a pic of the beans here , as often people get pointed as to a medium roast and or blend thats chocolate and easy to work with. Has Bean still sometimes seem to get tarred with the " light " brush . Not that outside colour tells the story of how its gonna taste in the cup . That is down to how its brewed..

So , tasty , easy , single origin , crowd pleasing and the right colour for people to feel comfortable with ...yep "

above is from IMM earlier in the year ..


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You've done well to get a berry tasting note from that the Catimor, lol. Should be melted chocolate city with a tiny touch of grape acidity

I would say 26 seconds is a bit quick and you are possibly under-extracting .

Repull 18g into 36g in 32 seconds (weigh the output!)


----------



## simcafe (Jun 15, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> You've done well to get a berry tasting note from that the Catimor, lol. Should be melted chocolate city with a tiny touch of grape acidity
> 
> I would say 26 seconds is a bit quick and you are possibly under-extracting .
> 
> Repull 18g into 36g in 32 seconds (weight the output!)


I'll give that a go later. it did feel like it needed longer. Cheers!


----------



## simcafe (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello all.

@garydyke1 - thanks loads for the advice on this bean. I have ran two lots at 36g - 32secs and what a difference this makes. I can now make out the grape taste and having read and know that it has an apple taste I can get that too.

The chocolate taste from coffee I think is something I will learn over time and as I mentioned in my previous posts, this "vlogging" is acting as a learning curve for myself too, but I think I understand the chocolate taste now in this bean, once I added a touch of milk.

From this point forward I will now only test the coffees that come with brew guidelines/recommendation as this makes a world of difference.

So... caffeinated to the point of no sleep.... cheers again for the feedback. I genuinely appreciate it and take it on board.









@Has Bean - i completely take back the scoring and this is a 4/5 for me now.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I thought the extraction looked too fast in latest video. What a difference six seconds can make when pulling a shot(s)!

So, what was your opinion on waiting around three minutes before drinking neat espresso compared to drinking straight after making it? Better, worse or not much difference? Stirring it with a spoon (some even go so far as using a ceramic spoon rather than stainless steel) will possibly give you a more even/combined espresso than swirling the shot glass?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

simcafe said:


> Hello all.
> 
> @garydyke1 - thanks loads for the advice on this bean. I have ran two lots at 36g - 32secs and what a difference this makes. I can now make out the grape taste and having read and know that it has an apple taste I can get that too.
> 
> ...


Please please remember a brew guide is based on the roaster's equipment (machine, grinder) and water. Most people won't even have 1 out of those 3. You can follow their recipe and get something that doesn't taste great. So think of it as a very rough guide.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

But also, a brew guide/ratio is just that, not a full & final recipe. Grind adjustment is what you use to steer the flavour to match the descriptors, if you can't do it at one ratio, try going a bit longer (more water).

A recipe assumes a nominal & tasty result. A brew guide/ratio doesn't guarantee this without tailoring to get that tasty result.


----------



## simcafe (Jun 15, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> I thought the extraction looked too fast in latest video. What a difference six seconds can make when pulling a shot(s)!
> 
> So, what was your opinion on waiting around three minutes before drinking neat espresso compared to drinking straight after making it? Better, worse or not much difference?


The shot was pulling as I usually would, but I sped it up in the edit ;-)

I still need to work out whether or not it's better to leave it longer or not but I believe the taste is improved as some of the temperature has gone away.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

It wasn't so much the rate of flow in the video but more how the flow looked. It's very, very rare I see either of my two mouse tails look like that. Usually only when dialling in a new bean and the first pull might turn out to be a bit of a gusher. Normally they are smooth constant streams from start to finish. It's mostly in the prep ya know...

Yes, cooler temperature but not stone cold, brings out more flavour from espresso.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm glad you finally enjoyed the coffee and didn't waste £6


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Perhaps next time adjust your brews and pull a number of different shots across the bag of coffee before judging it a 1/5 or poor ....


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Just waded through this. How clean is your machine (inside?) Sometimes a dull earthy taste reminds me I need to clean& back flush...

Would be worth reediting to add your new findings. I'm permamobile so getting to your updated text comments was a long way below the video.

Aesthetically. That's a lovely computer... Could you instead be by your coffee machine? Or have a coffee based background, I found myself wondering why the predominant view on my screen was spilt wine. You also slither down your seat significantly... I wondered if you needed more coffee.

It was also possibly too long even with editing. I'm a public speaker, and can highly recommend bullet points of what you want to say, then say it. I'm assuming your coffees in front of you are "dummy runs" and you've pretested to form your opinion- which is the usual way of doing it.


----------



## simcafe (Jun 15, 2015)

Missy said:


> Just waded through this. How clean is your machine (inside?) Sometimes a dull earthy taste reminds me I need to clean& back flush...
> 
> Would be worth reediting to add your new findings. I'm permamobile so getting to your updated text comments was a long way below the video.
> 
> ...


Hi @Missy, thanks for the feedback. The long term plan (based on how well these initial videos go) is to set-up in a specific room which I will have soon enough. Unfortunately the kitchen is a bit old (we only bought the house 6-months ago) and the sound quality is better recorded in my office space.

I plan to edit the existing content with the updates, I might even do them in the kitchen where the machine is. And yes I'm still trying to find the right format to bring the vid back under 5mins as a maximum. #learningcurve

I really do enjoy the feedback and I make the effort to adjust each session based on that. Vlogging is a new thing for me, as is getting technical/detailed about running espresso shots... but I love doing this, so please keep them coming and I'll continue to make improvements.



Missy said:


> You also slither down your seat significantly... I wondered if you needed more coffee.


 - Most likely!

@Mrboots2u - quite a few shots were pulled, but as noted before, I quite simply was pulling them to short!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@simcafe what happened to the reviews ?


----------

